# Hi from North Vancouver



## WarrenB (Nov 28, 2021)

Hi folks,
I'm in sunny North Vancouver (well, sunny from 1-4 pm the third Wednesday of each month... otherwise it seems to be torrential rain lately). In my spare time I do hobby work for friends and random local folks on a Tormach CNC lathe and a CNC mill. Nice compact little machines that tuck into the corner of my garage. I enjoy all kinds of fabrication, mostly non-artistic practical things, brackets, adapters, doo-dads, etc. To support that I also have a home-built/modified router-based CNC (mostly though for non-metals, larger format milling), and an Epilog laser which is great for metal marking with Laserbond.

I just recently heard of this forum from watching the latest "Everett's Workshop" youtube video. Nice to find a forum of like-minded hobbyists that like to make chips !

Warren


----------



## Dusty (Nov 28, 2021)

Welcome from comfortably warmish downtown Saskatchewan.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Nov 28, 2021)

Welcome from SK. I would say stay dry but that ain't likely to happen.


----------



## whydontu (Nov 28, 2021)

Welcome from sunny Steveston, the end point for the sunshine that rolls downhill from North Van.


----------



## Crosche (Nov 29, 2021)

Greetings from Calgary and welcome to the forum!


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 29, 2021)

Welcome from Victoria!
Stay safe in all the rain!


----------



## 140mower (Nov 29, 2021)

Stay dry down there, it will get better, in fact, finding this place just made it so....
Welcome from Lillooet.


----------



## Six O Two (Nov 30, 2021)

Hello and welcome from the Wst Kootenays


----------

